# The movie's file format isn't recognized, what is wrong?



## lp2400 (May 26, 2013)

Hey guys. I can not open i .mov file on my iMac

Any idea what is wrong?

Thanks a lot


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Where did the file come from? How was it created? Have you opened it before?


----------



## turnell (Aug 26, 2012)

Before opening the file close iMovie and see if you can play video. If not ask for info and see were it came from or what sort of movie file it is,


----------

